# sore trigger finger with G20



## ronarndt (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm still searching for an answer. I can shoot my 9 mm pistols- Beretta M9, Taurus 99 and revolvers S&W M27 .357mag, S&W M29 .44mag all day long-hundreds of rounds with no problem. Same with my rifles. After two magazines from my Glock G20 4th gen 10mm, my trigger finger is sore. I like the Glock, but I can't shoot the same number of rounds to stay proficient without enough discomfort that it affects my aim. I have checked the trigger and the little hinged piece in the trigger and do not see any visible sharp edges or anything sticking out. It seems like the skin is getting pinched when the round fires, but I cannot see how or where it is happening. Is this happening to anyone else? Guess I could wear a glove, but would like to know what's going on.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

@desertman has metal triggers in some of his Glocks I have seen here. Maybe he can point you toward an improvement.
My G19 trigger had some burrs on it, but I cannot recommend the solution I used since I am not a gunsmith and never played one on TV.

GW


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1004272123


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> @desertman has metal triggers in some of his Glocks I have seen here. Maybe he can point you toward an improvement.
> My G19 trigger had some burrs on it, but I cannot recommend the solution I used since I am not a gunsmith and never played one on TV.
> 
> GW


+1


----------



## ronarndt (Mar 10, 2019)

denner12 said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1004272123


Thanks. Ordered the smooth trigger. Total cost was only $20. I had previously checked another vendor and cheapest one there was over $100. Let's hope this helps. If nothing else, it modifies the weapon more. I already replaced the tiny slide release button and the take down button. They were so small that the were almost useless. Designed, I suppose, so the pistol will not catch on a holster.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe during the recoil action from the 10 mm your finger is sliding down the trigger creating a rub, not a pinch.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> @desertman has metal triggers in some of his Glocks I have seen here. Maybe he can point you toward an improvement.
> My G19 trigger had some burrs on it, but I cannot recommend the solution I used since I am not a gunsmith and never played one on TV.
> 
> GW


I have Pyramid all aluminum triggers in every one of my Glocks, only because I can't stand plastic triggers. I changed the triggers right after I bought each of them. I never got a chance to fire them with their stock plastic triggers in order to make an accurate comparison. About all I can tell you is that they have no burrs on them and they don't pinch my finger.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

pic said:


> Maybe during the recoil action from the 10 mm your finger is sliding down the trigger creating a rub, not a pinch.


Yep, I'm certain recoil has something to do with it. 100 rounds of full house 10mm out of a G-20 would work on you.


----------



## ronarndt (Mar 10, 2019)

Well, we will see if changing the trigger makes any difference. The stock trigger is smooth, not serrated and the replacement one is smooth also, but I can't tell from the online photo what the safety mechanism trigger part looks like. I'm not convinced that recoil is primary factor. After reading all of the stories about the terrible recoil of 10 mm guns, when I got the 10 mm Glock and got ready to fire the first round, I held it like I hold my S&W 44 mag, expecting some serious force. It was not much more than my 9 mm pistols. Glock claims it is due to their composite material absorbing some of the recoil. Anyway I'll change out the trigger and see what happens. Thanks to all for suggestions.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, being that stock Glock triggers are practically the same across calibers and if you would happen to run across a G-17, G-22, or G-19, etc.... and shoot a 100 rounds or so and you still experience the same discomfort, I'd be convinced recoil is not a primary factor as well.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a 19, eats my finger, will tape my finger and shoot it some, prolly gonna sell/trade it for something else.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I have a Glock 22 Gen 3 and have shot it quite alot and don't suffer any trigger finger discomfort whatsoever, range visits I generally shoot between 50 to 100 rounds on average.

Maybe we are seeing cases of "SFS"?


----------



## ronarndt (Mar 10, 2019)

OK, I'll bite. What is SFS?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

ronarndt said:


> OK, I'll bite. What is SFS?


"Soft Fingers Syndrome" lol

Glock has been the most popular handgun for law enforcement and very popular for competition for the past 30 years. Used by both men and woman you'd think that if the Glock trigger was creating sore trigger fingers en-masse we'd be hearing much more about it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I try my best not to complain to other grown men when my finger hurts, at least since my yoga instructor called me a crybaby. 
"Soft Fingers Syndrome" lol HaHAHA might end up in someones signature! 
GW


----------



## ronarndt (Mar 10, 2019)

denner12 said "you'd think that if the Glock trigger was creating sore trigger fingers en-masse we'd be hearing much more about it. " That's why I asked on this forum about it. I retired after 43 years working on the govt's biodefense program and now work on my horse farm. Hauling bales of hay, cleaning stalls, repairing fences, cutting brush, moving and digging dirt, lots of hands-on-wood-handle jobs, all without gloves. There may be cases of SFS out there, but I do not have it. There is something peculiar about my Glock and still no answer.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ronarndt said:


> denner12 said "you'd think that if the Glock trigger was creating sore trigger fingers en-masse we'd be hearing much more about it. " That's why I asked on this forum about it. I retired after 43 years working on the govt's biodefense program and now work on my horse farm. Hauling bales of hay, cleaning stalls, repairing fences, cutting brush, moving and digging dirt, lots of hands-on-wood-handle jobs, all without gloves. There may be cases of SFS out there, but I do not have it. There is something peculiar about my Glock and still no answer.


About all I can say is change the trigger to an aftermarket one. If that doesn't solve the problem, then you can always sell the Glock. I've never shot any of my Glocks with the stock plastic trigger. Every time I bought a Glock I immediately ordered a Pyramid trigger for each one. The safety lever is at least twice as wide, is smooth and flat, as is the face of the trigger itself.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> About all I can say is change the trigger to an aftermarket one. If that doesn't solve the problem, then you can always sell the Glock. I've never shot any of my Glocks with the stock plastic trigger. Every time I bought a Glock I immediately ordered a Pyramid trigger for each one. The safety lever is at least twice as wide, is smooth and flat, as is the face of the trigger itself.
> 
> View attachment 17661
> 
> View attachment 17660


You're making it way to easy to locate the trigger. 
If I don't have my glasses on , it's sometimes difficult to find the trigger .


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

ronarndt said:


> denner12 said "you'd think that if the Glock trigger was creating sore trigger fingers en-masse we'd be hearing much more about it. " That's why I asked on this forum about it. I retired after 43 years working on the govt's biodefense program and now work on my horse farm. Hauling bales of hay, cleaning stalls, repairing fences, cutting brush, moving and digging dirt, lots of hands-on-wood-handle jobs, all without gloves. There may be cases of SFS out there, but I do not have it. There is something peculiar about my Glock and still no answer.


Now that I'm better informed your particular Glock may have a bur on the trigger or something to that effect. I'm thinking it may be the dingus/blade causing the issue. I'd definitely ride the trigger high as possible, but if you obtain the really nice Pyramid triggers Desertman's has or get the flat trigger I'll bet your problem may be solved.

I have read on Glock forums where folks remove a slight amount of material from the dingus face to help it retract further into the trigger w/o affecting the safety mechanism and get good results, but take that with a major caveat.


----------



## ronarndt (Mar 10, 2019)

Well, tonight I put on my magnifying headset with its lighted lens and took a careful look at the trigger on the G20. Running down the center of the safety mechanism part of the trigger (denner12 used the technical term "dingus") is a ridge apparently from the casting of the plastic part in its mold. I ran my finger over it and it has the texture of a fingernail file. I have a replacement trigger in transit from Midway, but I am going to see if I can smooth out this little POS plastic piece and see if that helps. Those fancy triggers that desertman has on his Glocks probably don't have this defect!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

ronarndt said:


> I ran my finger over it and it has the texture of a fingernail file.


Interesting, on my G-22 Gen 3 I have the standard trigger and the "dingus" is smooth and not like a fingernail file in texture and practically sits flush in the trigger when fully depressed.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I doubt that it is a defect. After all we are talking about Glock Perfection! Mine was cured with a bit of abrasive and minor effort.
Of course, I do not suffer from SFS and have just had a new endorsement stamped on my manly man card.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ronarndt said:


> Well, tonight I put on my magnifying headset with its lighted lens and took a careful look at the trigger on the G20. Running down the center of the safety mechanism part of the trigger (denner12 used the technical term "dingus") is a ridge apparently from the casting of the plastic part in its mold. I ran my finger over it and it has the texture of a fingernail file. I have a replacement trigger in transit from Midway, but I am going to see if I can smooth out this little POS plastic piece and see if that helps. Those fancy triggers that desertman has on his Glocks probably don't have this defect!


I wouldn't go in between the trigger guard with a Dremel tool, ,,, maybe after disassembled. You also have a hot tool option for smoothing out,,,, that'll melt polymer very easily. But hot tooling polymers i wouldn't recommend, it could get messy in a couple ways. But you have a new trigger coming. You seem like a hands on type, just saying. 
There's a thing-us we suspect might be the Mingus, hurting the fin-gas,


----------



## ronarndt (Mar 10, 2019)

I went in carefully with a small file and smoothed out the ridge on the safety trigger. With the magnifying glasses I found there was also a small sharp point on the very end of the safety trigger, which I smoothed out. I didn't think it was a good idea to shoot out the back door in the dark, but tomorrow I'll fire a couple magazine's worth and see what happens.


----------



## ronarndt (Mar 10, 2019)

Problem solved. I fired 180 rounds and there was no rubbing or discomfort at all on my trigger finger. Hard to believe such a small ridge and small sharp point would rub hard enough on the trigger finger to make it sore. That plastic Glock uses must be really hard stuff. Anyway, thanks for all of the comments and good-natured kidding.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Those little son if a ....lol. Causing all that Hurt. ,lol. 

Imagine the look the big elephant had, when the TINY MOUSE pulled that thorn out of his foot. Lol


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

denner12 said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1004272123


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

For real, Google "trigger slap" on Glock handguns. Do this before spending any money.


----------

